# JTree Node Name ändern



## itstata (29. Apr 2008)

Hallo ich hab leider zu dem Thema nichts in den FAQs gesehen.
ich möchte einfach nur den Namen programmatisch ändern können, Blätter einfügen und löschen ist kein problem. 
Ich möchte nur nicht den ganzen tree neu aufbauen wie in meinem suboptimalen code. 
ich suche sowas wie :

node.setName("neuer Name")
modeltree.reload(node);


```
DefaultMutableTreeNode root = new DefaultMutableTreeNode("Wurzel");
		DefaultTreeModel treemodel = new DefaultTreeModel(root);

		JTree tree = new JTree(treemodel);

		JFrame frame = new JFrame();
		frame.add(tree);
		frame.setSize(200, 300);
		frame.setVisible(true);

		root = new DefaultMutableTreeNode("Wurzel Neu");
```


----------



## André Uhres (29. Apr 2008)

Ein Codebeispiel:

```
DefaultTreeModel model = (DefaultTreeModel)jTree1.getModel();
DefaultMutableTreeNode child = (DefaultMutableTreeNode) model.getChild(model.getRoot(), 0);
child.setUserObject("aha");
model.nodeChanged(child);
```


----------



## itstata (29. Apr 2008)

große klasse!


----------

